
WordPress 3.0 available - barredo
http://wordpress.org/development/2010/06/thelonious/
======
Terretta
If someone has a recommendation on the best method of configuring this for
multiple domains (not subdomains) on a cloud host, I'd appreciate the pointer.

I've found this: [http://blog.mixu.net/2010/05/17/setting-up-multisite-
wordpre...](http://blog.mixu.net/2010/05/17/setting-up-multisite-
wordpress-3-0-with-multiple-different-domains/)

Which references this:
[http://www.interconnectit.com/840/wordpress-3-0-multisite-
wi...](http://www.interconnectit.com/840/wordpress-3-0-multisite-with-
multiple-domains-setup/)

These assume you can edit your Apache conf, and many cloud hosts don't support
that.

~~~
ryanjkirk
Wait, is the term "cloud host" now being used to define shared web hosting as
well as everything else it already means?

~~~
Terretta
In this case, I mean not shared web hosting in the VPS sense (one server, many
customer sites) but web farm or web cluster (your site on many servers).

~~~
mvandemar
Sorry about the hijack, but you're not on Rackspace, are you? Wordpress sites
there have been getting hacked quite a bit lately, it looks like they have a
security issue.

------
mvandemar
When I go a suitable period of time with no Wordpress 3.0 users contacting me
for a de-hacking job, then I will upgrade. :)

------
jsiarto
Sorry for the shameless self-promotion, but I'm just about done with Head
First Wordpress ([http://www.amazon.com/Head-First-WordPress-Brain-Friendly-
Cr...](http://www.amazon.com/Head-First-WordPress-Brain-Friendly-
Creating/dp/0596806280)). It covers Wordpress 3.0 (although not the MU
integration) and I've tried to make it more about using Wordpress as a content
management system. This is exciting news from the WP team and there are a ton
of cool new features in this release--my favorite being the menu admin and
custom header images.

------
askedrelic
I look forward to new 0-day hacks and admin vulnerabilities!

~~~
steveklabnik
While I agree with you... what to use instead? It seems that all the other
CMS/blogging platforms have the same issues...

~~~
jauer
MovableType seems to not have as many issues.

~~~
photomatt
It also seems to have not as many users.

~~~
pcarmichael
I'll take that over constantly having to upgrade my install or recovering from
being hacked.

~~~
mitchellhislop
Really? You will take a less vibrant, less helpful, and less forward-moving
community over WP because you cant set it up right?

~~~
weego
How forward-moving do you need a system that allows you to manage content
within site templates to be?

------
nnash
Looking forward to using custom post types and the integration of WPMU and WP.
Wordpress is really coming into its own as a CMS.

------
ck2
Wait 24-48 hours for 3.0.1 (and then another few days for 3.0.2)

I'm not being funny, it happens with nearly every WP release because they do
everything last minute.

~~~
photomatt
I bet you $10 it won't this time. :)

~~~
ck2
Considering there was code added/changed during the "code sprint" the morning
after Wordcamp SF while y'all were likely hung over, I'll take that bet ;-)

If I win, you have to drop everything and fix the backtick code bug on
bbpress.org

ps. I also consider the bet won if there is a major issue posted on TRAC
within a week, even if you delay a bugfix release.

[http://core.trac.wordpress.org/report/1?asc=1&sort=sever...](http://core.trac.wordpress.org/report/1?asc=1&sort=severity)

~~~
photomatt
I believe I won this one. Drop me an email at m@mullenweg.com. :)

------
Tawheed
Nice! With WP MU built-in, now a 100 Posterous clones can pop up.

------
tjmaxal
I'm so glad they have merged MU and Wordpress!

Now if I could just figure out how to get the darn thing to work properly.

------
pixelcort
How do the new feature in WP3 compare to similar features in Drupal?

~~~
wmeredith
I can almost assure you that they're probably easier to use. That's always
been WordPress' strength, despite its weaknesses.

~~~
GiraffeNecktie
Drupal 7 should be out in a few months and will address ease of use (along
with some major advances under the hood)

------
ddemchuk
Hopefully the settings to enable Mu functionality isn't easy to get to, or
else millions of people are going to upgrade and turn that on because they
think it'd be cool and "I'm sure other people want to blog on my site!" and
then get spammed to hell by parasite hosting spammers.

~~~
jdub
No user interface for the multisite/multiuser functionality appears until a
constant is set in the configuration file. So most users will never see it,
and those who do _really_ wanted to. :-)

